

What if in-app purchase came to real life? - libovness
http://www.nirandfar.com/2013/08/what-if-in-app-purchase-entered-real-life.html

======
jmduke
This is really hard to take seriously, because it's operating under the
assumption that 'freemium' is some sort of digital innovation. Businesses have
been trying to get people in the door and then convert them to paying
customers for a _long time_ : whether its a bookstore holding a reading, test
drives at auto agencies, etc., the idea of offering a value proposition to
inbound consumers in order to reduce the friction of making a purchase is not
particularly novel.

~~~
libovness
Hi, I'm the author of the (guest) post. The point I'm trying to make here is
not so much that freemium is a new, innovative model, more that the speed in
which you can transact via in-app purchase should give us all more reason for
caution. When you test drive at an auto agency, it's a long time between the
intent to purchase and the actual transaction.

